# Thanks for letting us X users be part of this.



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks alot for letting us X users here. I will post a link to here on my X forums. Thanks!!!!


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

No problem







This site is all about android, we couldn't let a pesky thing like a locked bootloader get in the way of that.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

at least it can haz rootz


----------



## HighwaySnobbery (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah we have some pretty smoking AOSP-like ROMs.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the hard work in putting this together.

Stomped from my DX


----------



## Sierra8561 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm here to help anyone with their x. So don't hesitate to ask me

Loving my screaming fast X running rooted gingerbread.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I look forward to all the info here. Thank you

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I am glad so many devs are behind this community. It will be nice to have a more central location for the big hitters in the development community.


----------



## Sysadmin-x (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to finally see a great android forum with dedicated admins (props b16 and birdman) and a new forum to host my info. Lookin for help with the Dx? Check out my noob/beginner guide to the Dx. Any questions you have, should be answered; any that aren't please post and I will answer it as soon as I can.

http://forum.rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?25-Beginner-s-Guide-to-a-Droid-X&p=187&posted=1#post187


----------



## ryanwv24 (Jun 7, 2011)

i look forward to the growth and hope i can learn from you guys!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

im loving gingerbread liberty as we speak....GREAT ROM even with a locked bootloader. If anyone has any problems upgrading to gingerbread or installing their rom. Hit me up I think I ran into every problem i could have run into when it came to upgrading.


----------



## punchman1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad to see this forum up and running. It was interesting seeing the droid x forum had 102 viewing vs. the next forum at 9. Long live the "X"


----------



## Akbar (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid X is greatest droid in all of motherland hm hm hmmm


----------



## cvpcs (Jun 6, 2011)

Just spent all evening reworking the shadow repos for CM4DX







hopefully we'll see good things on the horizon


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully everyone will post on here so i don't have to go to multiple forums just to find something.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

cvpcs said:


> Just spent all evening reworking the shadow repos for CM4DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also cvpcs, just get that shit done ha jk thanks again for all the work you do man.


----------



## TWong1200 (Jun 7, 2011)

cvpcs said:


> Just spent all evening reworking the shadow repos for CM4DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friggin awesome! Can't wait. Just might keep this DX for a while instead of jumping ship.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Seconded.

For having a locked bootloader, these ROM designers must have the patience of saints because even with all the voodoo (not Samsung voodoo, just regular voodoo) required to bypass eFuse they have still managed to make this phone fantastic.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

cvpcs said:


> Just spent all evening reworking the shadow repos for CM4DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the horizon man they better be a little closer than that lol, seriously tho does that have to do with the 2 init? cant wait


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

cvpcs said:


> Just spent all evening reworking the shadow repos for CM4DX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive kept my X stock, because nothing is as good as some CVPCS shit. shits dope. And BTW, i want to be your troll apprentice


----------



## e3zkiel (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone... I love my X.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like I'll be coming here more often, or at least I will try to now that I finally signed up. Great job on the site guys.

*@b16* I didn't know you are from Modesto. I was born in Modesto, and raised in Ceres/Modesto


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll have to give my thanks to, I'll be doing my best to spread the word on the new site and contributing what I can when I can







.


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a big fan so far of these forums here. I like the idea that a lot of developers have either moved here or will be. This has been mentioned a few times already, but the work that's been done with the DX to me is amazing and I'm glad there is still continued work on it. My personal patience for my own modifications is short so I'm really happy with the developers that continue this work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

DX FTW! We may be locked down, but we still have one bad A phone!


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Just joined the forum, looking forward to contributing when I can.


----------



## WugFresh (Jun 11, 2011)

Yay Droid X! #UnlockMoto one day... until then.. thankful for root. Looking forward to grow into more than an android beginner.









{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## e3zkiel (Jun 9, 2011)

WugFresh said:


> Yay Droid X! #UnlockMoto one day... until then.. thankful for root. Looking forward to grow into more than an android beginner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Wug!









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

